# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  AI Spirits, Artificial Intelligence shows us the ghosts all around us, MIT Media Lab, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MIT Media Lab

Home page - spirits.media.mit.edu

Team:

Matt Groh

Ziv Epstein

----------


## Airicist

AI Spirits

Uploaded on Oct 27, 2018




> Media manipulation technologies have the power to vanish people from photographs. Yet their souls live on in the deep memory of these algorithms of omission.

----------


## Airicist

Article "An artificial intelligence populated these photos with glitchy humanoid ghosts"

by David Pescovitz
October 31, 2018

----------

